# Switching between Electronic shutter and mechanical



## Aussie shooter (Jan 3, 2021)

I cannot seem to customize a button on my R6 to switch between electronic and mechanical shutter. I would like to be able to do this very quickly and if I have to go into the menu it will be slow as. As an example if shooting a perching bird i would prefer mechanical as i dont need twenty fps but if it takes off i want electronic as it is hard to track a flying bird in mechanical. Being able to do this with the push of a button would be awesome. Am i missing something or can it not be done.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 4, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> I cannot seem to customize a button on my R6 to switch between electronic and mechanical shutter. I would like to be able to do this very quickly and if I have to go into the menu. As an example if shooting a perching bird i would prefer mechanical as i dont need twenty fps but if it takes off i want electronic as it is hard to track a flying bird in mechanical. Being able to do this with the push of a button would be awesome. Am i missing something or can it not be done.


Custom modes?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 4, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Custom modes?



Good notion.

When I was shooting Jupiter and Saturn, it turned out I had to do a bunch of stuff I'd not normally do (including burst mode in electronic), so I set it all up, and made it Custom 3. I also went with manual focus because electronic focus kept shifting on me for some reason (I guess there are multiple infinities). First time I've actually done anything with the custom modes. And I didn't have to worry about forgetting some setting the next night.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 4, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Custom modes?


Good call. Just did it I would still prefer to be able to assign it to the focus point select button as by assigning it to a custom mode it will be slower and then maybe require changing shutter speeds etc, but definitely better than having to go into the menus.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 4, 2021)

entirely too many things I want to flip between and not enough buttons  (even though there are a lot of buttons). You might consider "MY menu instead.. lets you put a bunch of menu items in it so you don't have to hunt them down.. though still somewhat limited how many per page.

btw interestingly (I'm sure it's documented but reading the manual? hah) found myself frustrated the other night trying to get longer exposures.. turns out electronic shutter has a limit on how long it stays open vs mechanical. no obvious warnings or info in the menus to indicate so, just won't go beyond a certain level.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 4, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> entirely too many things I want to flip between and not enough buttons  (even though there are a lot of buttons). You might consider "MY menu instead.. lets you put a bunch of menu items in it so you don't have to hunt them down.. though still somewhat limited how many per page.
> 
> btw interestingly (I'm sure it's documented but reading the manual? hah) found myself frustrated the other night trying to get longer exposures.. turns out electronic shutter has a limit on how long it stays open vs mechanical. no obvious warnings or info in the menus to indicate so, just won't go beyond a certain level.


Problem is that would still take time to change. I need it to be an almost instant change from mech to elec. At the moment i have my focus point selection button assigned to crop modes but that is really just because it was there and i had no other use for it. Would be awesome if canon could offer a mech/elec swap option to be assigned to that button. As it is i took the advice to put it in a custom mode but in reality that will still be too slow.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 4, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> entirely too many things I want to flip between and not enough buttons  (even though there are a lot of buttons). You might consider "MY menu instead.. lets you put a bunch of menu items in it so you don't have to hunt them down.. though still somewhat limited how many per page.
> 
> btw interestingly (I'm sure it's documented but reading the manual? hah) found myself frustrated the other night trying to get longer exposures.. turns out electronic shutter has a limit on how long it stays open vs mechanical. no obvious warnings or info in the menus to indicate so, just won't go beyond a certain level.


I hear you! But last night I used my EOS R for the first time in two months, and I found myself bewildered. Talk about limitations and workarounds! Having the thumb-joystick and the wheel on back of the R6 is so much easier, plus the dials and buttons that get freed up.

An option to automatically switch from Mech to EFCS has been discussed a lot, that would be great.

And being able to used the almost useless RATE button for other things would be welcomed too!


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> btw interestingly (I'm sure it's documented but reading the manual? hah) found myself frustrated the other night trying to get longer exposures.. turns out electronic shutter has a limit on how long it stays open vs mechanical. no obvious warnings or info in the menus to indicate so, just won't go beyond a certain level.


That has also been a complaint of mine. The 900 page "advanced" manual is mostly screenshots of the various menus. While most of the things are self-explanatory, more help, and background information on topics like shutter selections, autofocus, and flash would be helpful.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 4, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> That has also been a complaint of mine. The 900 page "advanced" manual is mostly screenshots of the various menus. While most of the things are self-explanatory, more help, and background information on topics like shutter selections, autofocus, and flash would be helpful.



end up using Youtube a lot because of this ;-) and forums like this..


----------

